Ask HN: What parts of Internet infrastructure are owned by Google? - giornogiovanna
======
detaro
How do you define "Internet Infrastructure"?

They obviously run a lot of popular services, and host others services, but
most infrastructure they run is mostly in support of those. Their 8.8.8.8 DNS
service and the Certificate-Transparency logs they run are maybe the most
"core" infrastructure, but 8.8.8.8 going down doesn't affect other DNS
resolvers and others run CT logs too.

